# Feeding Brewers Mash



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Does anyone here have any experience in feeding Brewers Mash, or know anyone who has?
Pros and cons?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We used to feed brewers grain, but that was really wet back in the day, so much so we built a shed with a couple foot of drop from the opening to keep the moisture in. Was used as a supplement in our TMR for the dairy cows.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks.
I just learned I could get 22 tons delivered for $1400. Beats the $265/ ton I am paying to feed the calves.
I am told it is soupy but that the cows/calves will slurp up the water after they eat the mash. Needed an opinion before I build a pit and ordered some.


----------

